# Как вернуть инвалидность?



## kononov (1 Окт 2009)

Мой брат в 1998 году упал со второго этажа на спину. Был перелом 1-4 позвонков. Второй позвонок развернулся и ноги у него не действовали.После операции он стал ходить, но подвижность спины не восстановилась. Два года была вторая группа инвалидности, потом еще год третья.

В 2000 году убрали все. Девять лет он перебивается с хлеба на воду. Водить машину -возникают сильные боли, максимум - работа сторожа. А возраст 49 лет. Есть ли возможность получить инвалидность? Неужели перелом спины не является причиной? С уважением Кононов Игорь.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (1 Окт 2009)

Думаю, что этот вопрос должен быть адресован врачам ВТЭК.


----------

